# Complation Thyroidectomy



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Everybody.
I will have soon the completion thyroidectomy. Please, tell me from your experience, if this surgery was much more difficult for you than the partial?
Thanks
Ewa


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My completion was pretty much the same as the partial. No...I take that back...actually, it was much, much better. The anesthesia made me sick for days after my partial. I let them know that, so they did something different with the anesthesia during my completion, and I didn't get sick at all. My completion was about 3 weeks after my partial. When was your partial?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

mine were 20 years apart and both fairly easy to tolerate and recover. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timmie said:


> Hi Everybody.
> I will have soon the completion thyroidectomy. Please, tell me from your experience, if this surgery was much more difficult for you than the partial?
> Thanks
> Ewa












We have many here who have had the experience and I am sure they will respond one by one.

What was your diagnosis? Background info always welcomed.


----------



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for responding on my post. On June 26 I had a partial thyroidectomy of a right site. The surgical pathology report stated that papillary thyroid carcinoma 3.3 cm TYPE AJCCpT2 NXMX, and also diffuse chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis was diagnosed.
My endo advise me to change the surgeon, because, my voice cord was paralysed as the complication of the surgery, and also he didn't examine my lymphatic's nodes. So the endo said that the other surgeon has to be an expert because he will have a very challenging job to do, otherwise it will be disaster. My experience after the first operation was horrible that is why I need same feedback from you. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

A different surgeon sounds like a good idea. How is your voice now?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timmie said:


> Thanks everyone for responding on my post. On June 26 I had a partial thyroidectomy of a right site. The surgical pathology report stated that papillary thyroid carcinoma 3.3 cm TYPE AJCCpT2 NXMX, and also diffuse chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis was diagnosed.
> My endo advise me to change the surgeon, because, my voice cord was paralysed as the complication of the surgery, and also he didn't examine my lymphatic's nodes. So the endo said that the other surgeon has to be an expert because he will have a very challenging job to do, otherwise it will be disaster. My experience after the first operation was horrible that is why I need same feedback from you.
> Thanks again.


Oh, my goodness!! Holding you in thoughts and prayers! Please tell us when you are having your completion surgery! Will they follow up with RAI do you know?


----------



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks. My voice cord is now much better. I will see Dr. John Yoo, from London, on 07 of November, very soon. I have to add that I was in Poland during the Chernobyl disaster, so the endo said that in my case the possibility of recurrence of the cancer is higher than in other cancer patients.


----------

